# How Much Weight Will a Dresser Hold?



## stripesean (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, so I have a solid wood dresser that is completely flat on the ground, with no legs. It is 36" long, 18" in width, and 3.5 Ft. tall. Also, it has been holding a 5G and other stuff that is about 80 pounds combined, without any problems. I was wondering how much weight this dresser can hold, so I can decide if I want a 20G or a 40G.
Thanks!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

stripesean said:


> Ok, so I have a solid wood dresser that is completely flat on the ground, with no legs. It is 36" long, 18" in width, and 3.5 Ft. tall. Also, it has been holding a 5G and other stuff that is about 80 pounds combined, without any problems. I was wondering how much weight this dresser can hold, so I can decide if I want a 20G or a 40G.
> Thanks!


I wouldn't go any higher than a 20G. The water alone would weigh over 160 pounds.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I couldn't give you an exact weight limit but if it is made of solid wood and that sturdy on the ground then chances are good it can handle quite a good bit of load. Check how it is made on the inside, good solid edge pieces etc.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check the material and the construction. Ikea and sauder stuff have weight limits you can find on the web if you find a model #, but a solid hardwood furniture piece will hold a lot more.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We have a solid wood long dresser (and by solid, I mean real wood... not particle board) that has a 40 gallon breeder and a 10 gallon on it currently. It has no bowing or sagging issues. 
I know for a fact it could hold a 55 comfortably or even a 20 with the 40 on it already.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

at 18 x 36 a decent solid wood dresser that sat flat on the floor would easily hold a 50 gallon breeder tank...even with gravel and rock...
if the joints are sound..


----------



## Xplosive55 (Aug 19, 2011)

always depends on the construction buddy. How is ur dresser supported?? you should send picture of the inside. If they're is only one support in the middle it wont hold as much as if it has support every 12inches. I have an ikea dressser witch is flat on the ground huge pieces on the sides, support evry 12 inches for 6foot, and support in the middle of that so the piece dont move to the sides(super sturdy construction no mather the material) this dresser holds a 90 gallon tank or 750POUNDS!! i was sure to put the dresser on a level floor and put the tank in the dead center so the weight would equalize everywhere. So send me picture of the dresssers structure and i will tell you what i think with my carpenter eye.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol, I keep my 20 and 5 on my dresser.


----------



## stripesean (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help everybody


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a 20L on one that has skinny little legs, and trhe floor is sagging more than the dresser.


----------

